# /var/log filling up fast with errors

## razixx

```

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.033631] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.034630] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.035630] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.036630] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.037631] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.038631] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.039632] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.040632] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.041631] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.042631] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.043631] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.044631] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.045631] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: devpath 5 ep0in 3strikes

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.096242] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: port 5 high speed

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.096245] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port 5 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.147028] usb 1-5: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.248153] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.248653] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.249653] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.250653] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.251653] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.252654] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.253654] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.254654] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.255654] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.256654] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

Oct  9 06:52:55 tux [    3.257654] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

```

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone knows why my pc would be doing this.  These are the errors that I'm getting in my /var/log folder, It litterally, endlessly fillls up my /var/log/messages file.

Any ideas on what it means?[/code]

----------

## Veldrin

ehci belongs to usb... therefore check if usb debug is set (CONFIG_USB_DEBUG), and disable it.

----------

## 666threesixes666

ath9k_htc usb wifi dongle triggers this for me....

mines bigger.....

```

mkultra@mksrv [ ~ ]$ dmesg

[33099.759000] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[33099.759999] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[33099.760999] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[33099.762001] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[33099.763002] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[33099.764004] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[33099.765001] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[33099.766002] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: devpath 4 ep0out 3strikes

[33099.767003] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[33099.768002] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[33099.769003] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[33099.770003] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[33099.771004] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[33099.772005] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[33099.773004] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[33099.774005] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[33099.775006] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[33099.775995] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[33099.777006] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[33099.778006] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[33099.779008] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[33099.780008] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[33099.781007] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[33099.782008] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[33099.783009] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[33099.784012] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[33099.785009] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[33099.786009] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[33099.787010] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[33099.788003] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[33099.789005] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[33099.790011] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[33099.791012] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[33099.792012] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[33099.793012] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[33099.794012] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[33099.795013] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[33099.796014] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[33099.797014] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[33099.798014] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: devpath 4 ep0in 3strikes

[33099.799015] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[33099.800016] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[33099.801004] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[33099.802015] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[33099.803017] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[33099.804017] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[33099.805018] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[33099.806017] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[33099.807018] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[33099.808019] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[33099.809019] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[33099.810018] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[33099.811019] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[33099.812020] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[33099.813022] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[33099.814020] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[33099.815021] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[33099.816021] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[33099.817022] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[33099.818021] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[33099.819023] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[33099.820023] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[33099.821024] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[33099.822023] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[33099.823024] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[33099.824024] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[33099.825025] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[33099.826026] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[33099.827029] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[33099.828027] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[33099.829028] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[33099.830026] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: devpath 4 ep0out 3strikes

[33099.831027] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[33099.832028] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[33099.833029] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[33099.834028] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[33099.835028] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[33099.836029] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[33099.837030] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[33099.838029] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[33099.839031] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[33099.840031] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[33099.841031] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[33099.842033] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[33099.843021] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[33099.844032] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[33099.845033] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[33099.846034] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[33099.847022] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[33099.848034] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[33099.849035] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[33099.850036] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[33099.851034] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[33099.852036] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[33099.853036] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[33099.854038] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[33099.855036] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[33099.856037] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[33099.857037] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[33099.858038] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[33099.859040] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[33099.860038] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[33099.861039] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[33099.862040] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: devpath 4 ep0out 3strikes

[33099.863039] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[33099.864029] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[33099.865042] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[33099.866041] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[33099.867040] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[33099.868042] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[33099.869042] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[33099.870043] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[33099.871044] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[33099.872043] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[33099.873044] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[33099.874045] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[33099.875045] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[33099.876044] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[33099.877043] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[33099.878047] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[33099.879047] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[33099.880046] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[33099.881047] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[33099.882047] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[33099.883048] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[33099.884048] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[33099.885048] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[33099.886049] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[33099.887050] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[33099.888049] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[33099.889050] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[33099.890050] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[33099.891051] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[33099.892052] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[33099.893051] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[33099.894053] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: devpath 4 ep0in 3strikes

[33099.895053] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[33099.896052] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[33099.897053] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[33099.898053] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[33099.899055] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[33099.900053] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[33099.901054] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[33099.902053] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[33099.903057] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[33099.904057] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[33099.905056] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[33099.906057] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[33099.907057] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[33099.908058] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[33099.909058] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[33099.910058] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[33099.911059] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[33099.912060] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[33099.913059] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[33099.914060] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[33099.915060] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[33099.916051] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[33099.917061] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[33099.918061] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[33099.919062] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[33099.920063] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[33099.921061] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[33099.922062] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[33099.923063] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[33099.924064] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[33099.925065] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[33099.926064] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: devpath 4 ep0out 3strikes

[33099.927058] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[33099.928066] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[33099.929065] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[33099.930065] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[33099.931066] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[33099.932067] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[33099.933067] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[33099.934067] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[33099.935068] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[33099.936070] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[33099.937069] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[33099.938068] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[33099.939070] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[33099.940061] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[33099.941064] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[33099.942060] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[33099.943071] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[33099.944072] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[33099.945073] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[33099.946071] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[33099.947072] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[33099.948073] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[33099.949074] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[33099.950075] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[33099.951075] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[33099.952074] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[33099.953077] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[33099.954075] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[33099.955076] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[33099.956076] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[33099.957077] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[33099.958078] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: devpath 4 ep0out 3strikes

[33099.959077] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[33099.960078] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[33099.961078] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[33099.962077] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[33099.963078] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[33099.964080] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[33099.965080] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[33099.966079] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[33099.967080] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[33099.968081] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[33099.969081] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[33099.970073] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[33099.971082] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[33099.972083] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[33099.973083] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[33099.974084] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[33099.975083] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[33099.976084] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[33099.977084] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[33099.978086] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[33099.979085] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[33099.980085] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[33099.981086] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[33099.982087] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[33099.983086] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[33099.984087] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[33099.985087] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[33099.986088] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[33099.987087] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[33099.988078] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[33099.989089] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[33099.990090] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: devpath 4 ep0in 3strikes

[33099.991091] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[33099.992090] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[33099.993091] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[33099.994092] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[33099.995090] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[33099.996091] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[33099.997093] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[33099.998093] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[33099.999093] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[33100.000093] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[33100.001094] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[33100.002094] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[33100.003085] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[33100.004094] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[33100.005095] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[33100.006096] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[33100.007097] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[33100.008096] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[33100.009096] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[33100.010098] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[33100.011100] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[33100.012097] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[33100.013098] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[33100.014099] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[33100.015101] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[33100.016091] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[33100.017096] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[33100.018100] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[33100.019102] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[33100.020100] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[33100.021101] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[33100.022102] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: devpath 4 ep0out 3strikes

[33100.023103] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[33100.024102] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[33100.025103] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[33100.026103] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[33100.027104] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[33100.028093] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[33100.029104] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[33100.030105] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[33100.031106] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[33100.032107] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[33100.033106] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[33100.034106] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[33100.035108] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[33100.036108] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[33100.037107] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[33100.038108] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[33100.039109] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[33100.040110] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[33100.041108] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[33100.042109] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[33100.043110] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[33100.044111] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[33100.045110] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[33100.046111] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[33100.047112] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[33100.048112] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[33100.049111] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[33100.050113] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[33100.051113] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[33100.052114] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[33100.053113] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[33100.054118] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: devpath 4 ep0out 3strikes

[33100.055116] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[33100.056116] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[33100.057115] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[33100.058115] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[33100.059117] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[33100.060117] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[33100.061116] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[33100.062117] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[33100.063118] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[33100.064119] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[33100.065120] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[33100.066118] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[33100.067119] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[33100.068120] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[33100.069121] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[33100.070120] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[33100.071121] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[33100.072121] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[33100.073122] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[33100.074121] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[33100.075123] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[33100.076123] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[33100.077124] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[33100.078123] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[33100.079126] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[33100.080125] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[33100.081125] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[33100.082124] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[33100.083125] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[33100.084126] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[33100.085128] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[33100.086126] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: devpath 4 ep0in 3strikes

[33100.087127] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[33100.088128] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[33100.089129] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[33100.090128] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[33100.091128] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[33100.092122] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[33100.093126] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[33100.094123] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[33100.095130] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[33100.096131] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[33100.097132] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[33100.098131] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[33100.099132] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[33100.100134] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[33100.101133] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[33100.102134] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[33100.103133] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[33100.104124] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[33100.105134] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[33100.106135] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[33100.107134] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[33100.108135] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[33100.109137] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[33100.110137] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[33100.111136] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[33100.112137] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[33100.113138] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[33100.114139] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[33100.115138] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[33100.116138] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[33100.117139] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[33100.118140] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: devpath 4 ep0out 3strikes

[33100.119139] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[33100.120140] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[33100.121143] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[33100.122142] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[33100.123141] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[33100.124141] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[33100.125143] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[33100.126143] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[33100.127142] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[33100.128143] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[33100.129133] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[33100.130144] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[33100.131144] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[33100.132144] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[33100.133145] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[33100.134146] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[33100.135147] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[33100.136146] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[33100.137147] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[33100.138147] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[33100.139149] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[33100.140147] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[33100.141150] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[33100.142149] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[33100.143150] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[33100.144149] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[33100.145150] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[33100.146151] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[33100.147152] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[33100.148152] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[33100.149151] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[33100.150152] ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1: devpath 4 ep0out 3strikes

```

----------

